# What It means to Bleed Orange And Blue.



## Truknicksfan

Just like to say to all my fellow Knicks fan not to give up hope. We will return to the promise land soon enough. And we'll always know that we are not one of those fans that jump on the ship when the teams doing well but that we were fans through the hard and harder. Ill always know that I have supported this team through its worst times. So to all my Knick fans keep going to the games, keep watching the games on TV, cause when they rise again....you will always know you were a true fan. Like Kitty, knicksfan, Alpha, all the others, and me we know what being a true fan means. That’s what it means to bleed orange and blue.

This is my feel good thread I'm starting....your welcome to add your opinion of what it means to bleed orange and blue


----------



## knicksfan

We gotta remember the old days of Starks Oak and Mase. I really was not too much into basketball untill 98 and up but the team I ALWAYS followed was my Knicks. We need to restore that toughness on this team. That is something Layden raped this team of and something it will take years for Zeke or anybody else who takes his job to restore. It's gonna be a long wait - Not that it hasn't been already- but for hanging in there you can truly say you were there through the good times and the bad when we are restored to our rightful glory whenever this may be.


----------



## KnickerBockers03

i dont post much in here but i read everything and i jus found it necessary to post something in this thread....and i think that everything that truknicksfan said is true...i try to watch every game if its a blow out or not i like to think that the knicks have a chance...and for the past couple of years its been dissapointing to me and im sure to a lot of people here to see the knicks struggling like the way they are rite now...but we are alll still here supporting our team and the year the knicks are back on track and finally go all the way (who knows how long that will be lol) we will all no that we are real fans and never gave up on our favorite team.


----------



## wilon_1

Our boys will be back on top. once the trade deadline passes and the boys either start gellin' with the new blood or, if no trades are made, with the current blood , they will make a run. Maybe get that 8th spot, even if eliminated in the first round. Anything to not give the Bulls a good pick. All the haters out there will eat their words. There are a lot of Knicks haters out there, a lot, you all know that. You can especially see it with the Nate Robinson win this weekend. Funny, they start talking about the contest but then when they know they can't win the argument they turn to the "Well, my team is better than yours. We lead you by so many games," crap. Most other teams dislike the Knicks, mainly becuse not matter how bad they are they always get the bigger publicity. Soon, though, the Knicks will be a great team to watch again. The boys will get it together again and get that confidence that brought on that win streak at the beginning of the month. Everyone says how much we suck, but want to trade fr some of our players. Everyone says Starbury sucks, yet Minnesota is dying to have him back. A team with one of the best players out there. What does that say? He's not as bad as everyone makes him out to be. Watch, when he comes back, the team will turn around. We also have damn good rookies that with time will develop into great players. Maybe not All Stars, but good role players, which every team needs. The Nets will once again be the second tier tsm in the area, which they still kind of are even with the better record. That 's what makes them hate the Knicks,and I can see why, I guess. 

THE KNICKS WILL BE BACK ON TOP, MUCH SOONER THAN THE REST OF THE LEAGUE WANTS.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

we were here when they were good and now we're still here even when they suck.


----------



## Chinatownballer

As we learned the year we went from the 8th spot to the Finals NEVER COUNT THE KNICKS OUT.


----------



## GM3

wilon_1 said:


> Our boys will be back on top. once the trade deadline passes and the boys either start gellin' with the new blood or, if no trades are made, with the current blood , they will make a run. Maybe get that 8th spot, even if eliminated in the first round. Anything to not give the Bulls a good pick. All the haters out there will eat their words. There are a lot of Knicks haters out there, a lot, you all know that. You can especially see it with the Nate Robinson win this weekend. Funny, they start talking about the contest but then when they know they can't win the argument they turn to the "Well, my team is better than yours. We lead you by so many games," crap. Most other teams dislike the Knicks, mainly becuse not matter how bad they are they always get the bigger publicity. Soon, though, the Knicks will be a great team to watch again. The boys will get it together again and get that confidence that brought on that win streak at the beginning of the month. Everyone says how much we suck, but want to trade fr some of our players. Everyone says Starbury sucks, yet Minnesota is dying to have him back. A team with one of the best players out there. What does that say? He's not as bad as everyone makes him out to be. Watch, when he comes back, the team will turn around. We also have damn good rookies that with time will develop into great players. Maybe not All Stars, but good role players, which every team needs.* The Nets will once again be the second tier tsm in the area, which they still kind of are even with the better record. That 's what makes them hate the Knicks,and I can see why, I guess. *
> 
> THE KNICKS WILL BE BACK ON TOP, MUCH SOONER THAN THE REST OF THE LEAGUE WANTS.


Sticks and stones my friend, sticks and stones. Good Luck to you all but as much as dislike your team there would be nothing better in the NBA than a good Net team playing against a good Knick team. Weve never really been in the same level so im curious to see what would happen if both teams are contenders at the same time, would be very interesting.


----------



## wilon_1

Grandmazter3 said:


> Sticks and stones my friend, sticks and stones. Good Luck to you all but as much as dislike your team there would be nothing better in the NBA than a good Net team playing against a good Knick team. Weve never really been in the same level so im curious to see what would happen if both teams are contenders at the same time, would be very interesting.


I totally agree that it would be very interesting for both teams to be competitive at the same time. Would be good for the NBA, especially when the Nets move.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Wilon and Knickerbocker...please keep posting and keep the activity up. We need all the support we can! I'm tired of crying on Tru's and Bret's shoulder. :biggrin: I need additional support to get pass this terrible season!


----------



## L

I bleed red, but im pretty sure my blood is a bluish purple..... :biggrin:


----------



## wilon_1

We'll be back on top Kitty. It will only be a matter of time. I think by next season the boys will be respectable again. We just need to give them some time to mesh. That's why I said after the trade deadline the boys will start to get it together again. They went on that run to begin the year, they can do it again. We have good players pretty much in every position, they just need to get confident again and mesh. I just hope we don't lose any of our core group to any trades. I LOVE our team and can't wait to see them when they come to town next month. I live outside of Orlando and my brother and I try to catch them at least once a season when they come play the Tragic, and ever since we started going they have not lost a game when we are there, so at least that should be another win in March (I know, a little superstitious, but right now the boys need ll the help they can get). I am still proud to wear my jerseys, I just wish they were easier to find down here.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

wilon_1 said:


> We have good players pretty much in every position, they just need to get confident again and mesh.


lol, we have good players it's true, but we just don't have the motivation


----------



## DareToBeYinka

wilon_1 said:


> I totally agree that it would be very interesting for both teams to be competitive at the same time. Would be good for the NBA, especially when the Nets move.


So tell me, why did you feel the need to bash the Nets in your post?

Just curious.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

it wasn't bashing, it's just that when the nets move to bk it means that the nets will have a bigger market but more competition as to see how new york fans will react with uptown competing with downtown.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

DareToBeYinka said:


> So tell me, why did you feel the need to bash the Nets in your post?
> 
> Just curious.


If you felt that post was bashing, then maybe you need to re-read that entire post once again because that wasn't bashing by any stretch of the imagination. Even if it was, it's all good just as long as he didn't bash on your forum.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Kitty said:


> If you felt that post was bashing, then maybe you need to re-read that entire post once again because that wasn't bashing by any stretch of the imagination. Even if it was, it's all good just as long as he didn't bash on your forum.


agreed, it wasn't a matter of bashing, actually it wasn't even bashing at all, the post was just saying that it'll be a competing level if we were good on both the marketing level and the on court level


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Right now, being a Knicks fan means watching the games and being constantly reminded of why I shouldn't be a Knicks fan. :nonono:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

urwhatueati8god said:


> Right now, being a Knicks fan means watching the games and being constantly reminded of why I shouldn't be a Knicks fan. :nonono:


hell yeah, but you stick through the thick and thin


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Kitty said:


> If you felt that post was bashing, then maybe you need to re-read that entire post once again because that wasn't bashing by any stretch of the imagination. Even if it was, it's all good just as long as he didn't bash on your forum.


I re-read it. There is still a sentence in there bashing the Nets.

But it's all good...


----------



## Truknicksfan

> Right now, being a Knicks fan means watching the games and being constantly reminded of why I shouldn't be a Knicks fan.


Hey look next year we cant be any worse...................I hope :clown:



P.S- Guys my computer is broke so Im useing my brothers old one so its going to be hard for me to post. Talk to you guys later I hope.


----------



## IbizaXL

i want the knicks to rise to the top, but only so that there could be another Knicks/Heat Rivalryart-2. :biggrin:


----------

